# How long can you store HGH - Both made & unmade?



## sfstud33 (Jul 21, 2012)

How long can you store HGH, and in what conditions.

For example, if i order a dozen riptropins, do i store them unmade in the fridge or at room temperature. Im planning a HGH cycle for the new year and want to make sure i order enough - but not too much that it may go bad and lose its potency.

Thanks,

SF.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2012)

It had an expiration date on it. Store in the fridge. Recon with bac water and pin daily at least. You won't have to worry about it going bad it's only 10iu per vial (usually).


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 21, 2012)

Pinn's riptropins are 100iu - is that more than normal? If im doing 3 ius on a 5/2 routine then one vial of 100 ius will last about 6 weeks in the fridge?


----------



## Infantry87 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bro, as long as the bac water hasnt been added yet, then follow the exp date. It normally doesnt go bad if its still in the hockey puck form w/o the water added yet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Pinn's riptropins are 100iu - is that more than normal? If im doing 3 ius on a 5/2 routine then one vial of 100 ius will last about 6 weeks in the fridge?



It's a kit of 10 vials at 10iu each bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 22, 2012)

And they aren't pinn's rips. They're just rips. Pinn don't make em!


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry - dont mean to come across as such a noob....
Im on a fact finding mission


----------



## Zeek (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey SF

 They are good for about 1 year from the manufacture date if they are stored in the fridge.

 Good for up to 14 days if mixed and stored in the fridge.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Hey SF
> 
> They are good for about 1 year from the manufacture date if they are stored in the fridge.
> 
> Good for up to 14 days if mixed and stored in the fridge.



Mate! Perfect - thats exactly the info i wanted to hear. I dont wanna drop a few grand on HGH and then ruin it by not looking after it!


----------

